# Anthuriums



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

Any one ever tried these in a dart frog setup?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*yes!*

They do ok, I have had them bloom as well. I've had some in a tank for a few years, I think it would be a good plant for a taller tank. 

Melis


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

I've had them in a couple tanks but they tended to get too tall. Like Melissa said, they are good for a tall tank.

Donn


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

*Anthuriums will work in dart tanks*

The ones that you can pick up at Home Depot, Lowes, Franks, and so on do get too large for smaller tanks. They can get very tall and very wide, but aen't the fastest grower in my experience. A couple cool things about them is that they will flower in tanks, they have nice broad leaves for eggs laying, they will support a frogs weight, and that they can grow completly in the water (roots submerged). So they are neat plants, but do get rather big. I think they same could be said about Peace Lilies. I am interested in trying some of the different Anthuriums out there, ones that supposedly will do great in terrarums and are smaller.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

There are some dwarf Anthuriums that look very cool in tanks.

s


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Two of my favorites are Anthurium clarinervium (this one gets a little tall but it's an awesome looking plant) and Anthurium Scandens (stays relatively small, good epiphytic creeper).

Donn


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks, I had bought a few plants from home depot and was wondering if they would live in a tank with darts. The totem pole mix is some kinda vine which im sure should do well also.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*totem pole?*

If you purchased it and it is growing up a totem it is probably pothos or a philodendron.


----------

